# RUBY/HORSETHIEF PUT-IN = BAD SCENE



## brocolliboy

:evil: 
FYI....another bad scene at the Ruby put-in over the fullmoon weekend Sept 17th/18th. Saturday night, at the Ruby put-in, just about EVERY vehicle was broken into. The low life vandals smashed up the cars pretty bad..stole anything of value. I've heard of this type of thing happening before at the Ruby put-in. The Mesa County Sheriff was helpful..and quick to respond. Really sad though...some vehicles took thousands of dollars worth of damage. These guys took their time...snagging credit cards, the whole nine yards. Damn


----------



## RC

Put in at the Fruita State Park. It adds four miles and costs 5$ or so to get in, but it is better than having your car messed with.


----------



## cosurfgod

That's what you pussies get for boating flatwater. :roll:


----------



## RC

Apparently you have never run the amazing black rock rapid in Ruby canyon!


----------



## zbaird

theres just not much for excitement in loma, how can you blame them? hey wait a minute, i'm running that strech pre- westy next week!!! shit!!


----------



## cma

You can also just set up a shuttle with Rimrock in Fruita. Park your vehicles at a secure location, they bring you to Loma, pick you up at the beginning or end of Westwater. I think it is typically $60 for the first 4 people then $10 each additional person.


----------



## Chewbacca

cosurfgod said:


> That's what you pussies get for boating flatwater. :roll:


Cars were were broken into because they weren't hardcore enough?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Damn straight..I bet no Nissan XTERRAs were borken into. Too hardcore. Why are you diggin up this post for an autopsy, anyway?


----------



## erikfrommonarch

Chewbacca said:


> Cars were were broken into because they weren't hardcore enough?


 The name says it all COSURFGOD come on dude!! A pound of image is usually worth an ounce of ability. LOL You are probably the same dude who talks shit and can't boat worth it.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Pssst.... this post is from 4 years ago...pass it on...

But yay for RH permitting in 2011 I guess.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

You'd think the little "this thread is over 180 days old, are you sure you want to post?" would be a hint, apparently reading is overrated.


----------



## xena13

Well, has the situation improved over the last 4 years?


----------



## CoBoater

xena13 said:


> Well, has the situation improved over the last 4 years?


No, Cosurfgod is still a tool.


----------



## bobbuilds

xena13 said:


> Well, has the situation improved over the last 4 years?


Oh, very much so, you now will need a permit to have your car broken into.


----------



## Ture

bobbuilds said:


> Oh, very much so, you now will need a permit to have your car broken into.


But you won't have to step in human dookie whenever you walk more than 10 ft. away from camp. Yay!


----------



## SBlue

CoBoater said:


> No, Cosurfgod is still a tool.


HAHAHA! I was feeling stupid just for reading this old post until I got to here. Thanks for redeeming four minutes of my life.


----------



## CoBoater

Hey SBlue, in that case, this thread should give you a chuckle too.


----------



## laughing water

cosurfgod said:


> That's what you pussies get for boating flatwater. :roll:


Are you serious? Blaming the victims instead of the losers who break into cars? By the way, anyone can see the line in whitewater. It takes real skill and experience to read the line in flatwater. Perhaps when you've matured and gotten over yourself, you'll find the beauty offered by flatwater canyons.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

laughing water said:


> It takes real skill and experience to read the line in flatwater.


best line ive ever read on the mountainbuzz. hands down.


----------



## ChrisL

I saw COsurfgod swim before he got to the first rapid on the 1st Gorge of Lime Creek, then he hiked out at Adrenaline...


----------

